# 25/12/1427هـ (15/1/2007م): محاضرة عن LEAN Manufacturing



## Spider Man (10 يناير 2007)

محاضرة عن LEAN Manufacturing

اخوتي الكرام جائني خبر من احد الاخوة الذين اعرفهم بأن هنالك محاضرة سوف تقام بمدينة الرياض عن LEAN Manufacturing والتي ينضمها شعبة الهندسة الصناعية بالهيئة السعودية للمهندسين وان الدعوة عااااااامة . 

واعتقد ان المحاضر هو مدير الجودة في شركة الالكترونيات المتقدمة : خالد الماضي وسوف يكون محتوى المحاضرة عن المفاهيم الاساسية لـ LEAN . 

الموقع سوف احاول ان اتحقق من الموقع والوقت ولكن عندي خبر بأنها ستقام الاسبوع القادم يوم الاثنين 15 يناير ومن لديه خبر يقين ويعرف التفاصيل ارجو منه تزويدنا لما في ذلك فائدة لنا . 

الحضور مفتوح والدعوة عامة .

وشكراً .​


----------



## Spider Man (10 يناير 2007)

وجدت رابط هذه المحاضرة، من يريد ان يعرف الوقت جيداً والمكان فليتفضل بزيارة الرابط التالي: 

محاضرة LEAN Manufacturing في مدينة الرياض

اتمنى ان تكون المحاضرة مشوووووقة ، واعتقد ان شركة الالكترونيات المتقدمة رائدة في تطبيق مفهوم LEAN وان شاء الله يستفيد الجميع منها وشكراً ...

اتمنى ان يتم التفاعل مع الموضوع والمحاضرة كي نستفيد جميعاً .
​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (13 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله بك اخي الفاضل Spider Man 

ان شاء الله من يستطيع الحضور أن يحضر ويفيدنا هنا بالملخص وبم استفاد


----------



## Spider Man (14 يناير 2007)

اشكر لكِ تثبيت الموضوع اختي المشرفة العزيزة وان شاء الله من يستطيع ان يحضر يزودنا بما خلص اليه وبما استفاد من هذا الموضوع ,, 

اختي الكريمة صناعة المعمار اشكرك مرة اخرى ولكن لديكم خاصية عدم السماح بلمس حتى الرسائل الخاصة لمن مشاركاته اقل من 30 لذلك لم اتمكن من مراسلتك بأهمية هذا الموضوع او حتى تصفح اي رسائل اخرى ...


----------



## صناعة المعمار (15 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نعم أخي لا يمكن ارسال رسالة خاصة قبل ان تصل مشاركاتك الى حد معين حسب قوانين المنتدى.

سيبقى الموضوع مثبت وكل من يحضر نتأمل أن يضع ما استفاد هنا.

أنا اشكرك اخي لاعلامنا الله يبارك فيك


----------



## CASPER (12 فبراير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على التنويه


----------

